# Alpha Puppy



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

I am in the process of adopting another puppy and currently have a 15 month old GSD. He is very playful of course and is normally nervous at first and then loosens up shortly there after meeting new friends. We took him to meet a 4 month old shepherd pup who is a female. She definitely proved herself to be the alpha and he started to loosen up when they played together, but going to get water if she came near by he would walk the other way. 

1. He drove an hour to get there
2. Was in her house and a new area he has never been
3. He doesn't pee and poop in public ever but after almost an hour last night he finally peed. 

Bringing a female puppy in to the mix, of course it will stir the pot per say in the pack. Females are normally the more dominant alphas correct? If so, is this a bad idea to mix these 2? She is still young and with proper training / coaching to all 3 of us, could this be a good mix? The last thing I want to do is make either uncomfortable or unhappy, especially my boy! 

Look forward to your responses & opinions.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sadly, nobody can look into their crystal ball and tell you that adding the pup to your mix will work out in the long run. That all depends on you and how much work you are willing to put into the dynamics of having two dogs. 

The puppy, male or female, should never be allowed to be the bully. It's up to you to create an environment where both dogs are happy and comfortable. 

If your male is showing signs of submissive behavior then you need to help him build confidence. You also need to be clear on the fact that your male may be providing a 'puppy pass' to your young female and there may come a day when he decides he's had enough. 

Good luck and congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it's a good thing that he let her have her space with the water , as long as she didn't bully him into moving. It is always nice to have a balance within a pack. I have a large pack with different personalities and it's ideal if some if not all will walk away to avoid a problem. And my two females do keep the 4 boys in line. They don't fight and I think a big part of that is the females don't allow it. They have no problem stepping in between the males to tell them how it is.


----------

